
How HBO And Gawker Tricked Us Into Reporting An Ad Campaign As News - toni
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-gawker-tricked-us-into-reporting-fake-news-2009-5
======
bonsaitree
Um, since when are any of the _Insider properties even considered journalistic
organs anyways?

Gawker Media lies and an _Insider property publishes single-sourced rumors as
fact. Shocking. _sigh_

------
zimbabwe
What genius thought Gawker would buy a blog about vampires?

